# France touring atlas



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We have the Spain/Portugal AA touring book and the one for Italy, but I cannot find the AA book for France. We prefer these as they are a nice size. Can anyone recommend a book for France ?

cheers

DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We would prefer the ring binded type

DJM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave, we find Michelin to be excellent.
Also when I was trucking, I always found maps from the individual Country to be better informed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

https://www.vicarious-shop.com/Maps-and-Road-Atlases/

We forked out for the Michelin one at £19.99, and although that's expensive for a road atlas I think it's well worth the money.

Every page is laminated, and so strong that it seems unlikely they will ever get ripped out. The laminating makes page turning a lot easier than ordinary paper ones, and the maps are very clear to read.

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Michelin it is then...thanks a lot 

DJM


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Dave,

The Michelin 2013 atlas gets my vote too, although I've not used it abroad yet. Just looking at it to plot a route back from Spain.
The pages turn easily on the plastic ring binder, it's very detailed and not to big for Caroline to have on her lap while navigating


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> We forked out for the Michelin one at £19.99, and although that's expensive for a road atlas I think it's well worth the money.
> Every page is laminated, and so strong that it seems unlikely they will ever get ripped out. The laminating makes page turning a lot easier than ordinary paper ones, and the maps are very clear to read.Dave


My old AA Big Road Atlas is getting battered and in need of replacement. I was looking at the Michelin laminated one some time ago and it certainly looks pretty robust.

Do you know if it's possible to use white board type felt pens and highlighters on it and then (successfully) wipe off?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> Do you know if it's possible to use white board type felt pens and highlighters on it and then (successfully) wipe off?


It says on the back cover:-

"1. Dessinez votre itineraire avec un feutre effacable ou un fluo.

2. Puis effacez avec un chiffon humide.

3. Votre atlas est comme neuf : vous pouvez recommencer."

So a felt pen will be fine - so long as it's not permanent ink. I would not be so sure about the fluorescent marker though.

Why not try them out on the corner of a page that doesn't matter?

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

1neil said:


> . . . not to big for Caroline to have on her lap while navigating


And when it falls off Caroline's lap and she makes a grab for it, she will not be left with one page in her hand and the rest of the book on the floor! 

Happens all the time to Mrs Zeb - you only have to look at any one of our old atlases! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I still have a Michelin Map from 1999 and it still works down country roads, although a few new roads are missing.
I have always navigated by map, but less than 2 years ago, I purchased a Garmin, but the map is more accurate :lol: 
I also have a newish Michelin map, last year, I thought it might be about time to update.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> ................
> Why not try them out on the corner of a page that doesn't matter?Dave


I would if I had one but I thought you were about to offer!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> I would if I had one but I thought you were about to offer!


Bloody nuisance you are Tony - I've got to get up off my backside and fetch it!! :roll:

Tried a boardwriter and a highlighter. Both wiped clean off, but a damp cloth was required (as instructed) or it left some faint smudges.

Looks like a winner then!

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Bloody nuisance you are Tony - I've got to get up off my backside and fetch it!! :roll: Tried a boardwriter and a highlighter. Both wiped clean off, but a damp cloth was required (as instructed) or it left some faint smudges.Looks like a winner then!Dave


Sorry Dave but I had a barbequed warthog chop in one hand and a cold beer in the other so couldn't have done it myself.

But I really do appreciate your help in this matter and I'll toast your good health with my next beer.

:lol:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Grath said:


> I still have a Michelin Map from 1999 and it still works down country roads, although a few new roads are missing.
> ......


They re-numbered lots of roads a few years ago 

The large paper glued Michelin atlas always fell apart by the end of our two month trips and in recent years the paper got very thin.

We bought the spiral bound one in 2010 which was more robust but have just ordered the new laminated one from Amazon for £15.99 inc P&P 

It says it's A4 size but I think its the larger size

Steve


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

homenaway said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a Michelin Map from 1999 and it still works down country roads, although a few new roads are missing.
> ...


Yes Steve, they did renumber, but many roads have the same old numbers with pre fixes :lol: Works for me


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

homenaway said:


> [ . . . just ordered the new laminated one from Amazon for £15.99 inc P&P


Swine!! :evil: _(In the nicest possible way of course! :lol: :lol: )_

Never thought of looking on Amazon and could have saved a few quid.

Size = 22cm x 29cm.

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I believe the Michelin is still available for 2013 in two sizes; large which fits nowhere and the covers generally fall off and the smaller (nearly A4 sized) spiral bound one which is VERY robust......

We have had both over the years but the spiral bound stands up to being used with no problems even if it is dropped or rammed into a small space. The larger one is easier as each page has more countryside on it but that's all.....

Amazon's price is good - but remember they pay no taxes in the UK and are actually based in Luxembourg.......

Don't worry about missing out on road renumbering - many Departements do it every year just to keep up sales for Michelin, remember the prefix letter tells everyone whose job it is to look after it;
N = National maintained by the Government and paid direct from Paris,

D = Departmental - maintained by the Departement (e.g. Dordogne or Lot et Garonne) paid from the Administrative centre for the Department,

C = Commune - maintained by the local group under the control of the local Marie - our drive was resurfaced by our Marie as it is the extension of the very, very minor road with three other houses on it - after us it is only a _Chemin Rurale_ = a green lane...... with no surface except mud and weeds......

The Autoroutes are of course all maintained (and built) by private companies, although French Motoring Laws still apply to these roads and they are patrolled by the Police Nationale.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Amazon!!!!!!!(spit) :twisted: 

tony


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

I purchaced the laminated France Michelin Atlas from Vicarious Books...it only took 2 days to get to me in Portugal !!!!

I have a question about it.......

On numerous pages there are large numbers printed faintly on the map, at first I thought this was the following page number but it isnt.

I have checked the legend but it does not state what there are for. Does anyone know ? The number go up to approx 90

cheers


DJM


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Hi
> 
> I purchaced the laminated France Michelin Atlas from Vicarious Books...it only took 2 days to get to me in Portugal !!!!
> 
> ...


I think they are the department numbers. 
I purchased the 2012 laminated map last year when it first came out. I love it as the colours are more vibrant and easier to read for a colour blind person like me. Also Michelin have changed the markings for the toll roads so they are easier to see than previous versions. I still keep the a3 ring bound as you can see more on the map going north to south than the a4. Also get their 1,000,000 route planning map.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry it is off topic, but Lidl are selling the AA atlas of Europe for £2.99p. Quite small scale but ideal for planning trips.

curlyboy


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

Mine arrived from Amazon this afternoon.

Comparing it with my 2010 large format version I agree the maps have been considerably cleaned up losing several of the more obscure symbols and back streets in built up areas, and as stated previously there is at last an obvious colour change for the free sections of the autoroutes. Each page covers a considerably smaller area so will require more page turning  

One missing feature I've noticed so far is the removal of the red dots on "Difficult or dangerous" sections of roads. We got caught out on a couple of those in the high Alps a few years ago! 

I think I will take my old version as well if I can spare the weight  

It definitely feels more durable so should last longer.

Now to start some planning.

Steve


----------

